
Broken pebbles offer clues to Paleolithic funeral rituals - baalcat
http://nouvelles.umontreal.ca/en/article/2017/02/06/broken-pebbles-offer-clues-to-paleolithic-funeral-rituals/
======
gkya
Archaeology articles make it quite often to the front page these days. It'd be
interesting to find out what sort of computer technologies archaeologists use.
Does anybody have any information on computer use in field work in this
branch?

------
JoeAltmaier
They are supposed to have broken the stone tool after a ritual, to 'kill' it
and remove is power. Or, I suppose, they just gave them to the kids.

